# Birdview Upgrade



## igorce (Nov 18, 2009)

Hello guys,

I bought Nissan Almera 2.2 dci, manufactured in 2000. Within the car, I found CD rom map, Birdview Road Map X 5.0., destined for using in Italy. The name of the CD is product by Nissan Europe N.V. Xanavi.

As I live in Montenegro, does anyone of you know where I can find upgrade for this software regarding road map of Montenegro?

If this matter has been discussed bofore my writing, please give me a link for detailed infos.

Does it exist any other CD or DVD that obtains roadmap of Montenegro for my car?

Cheers!

Igor


----------

